# The Movie Thread



## Nikon Fan (Jun 29, 2005)

With the amount of movies we watch each week I thought it would fun to have a movie thread where we can post a review and suggest movies  


*Coach Carter* -FANTASTIC  Just watched it and it's one of the best sports films I've seen in a while, the best since Remember the Titans! Samuel L Jackson is perfect as the coach, and the story line is captivating!  Even if you don't like sports it's a wondeful movie!

*Super Size Me* - Not as good as the show Morgan Spurlock has called 30 days on FX.  Interesting facts, but seemed to be flaws in the process...still an interesting watch.

*Miss Congienality 2* - Not as good as the first, but nice for a relaxing evening.  It was somewhat disappointing but seems most sequels are lately...

*Garden State* - I think I watched this too late at night.  It was weird which I expected, but one of those flicks that I don't hate, but don't love either...

*Snow Walker* - (Think that's the correct title, watched it a month ago) Sucked big time...kept thinking it would get interesting but it didn't...and has the worst ending imaginable!!! 
*
The Wooly Boys* - With the cast I would have expected more, but it was good for a few laughs and that's about it...a bit long and drawn out IMO.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 30, 2005)

Watched Madagascar a few weeks ago, that was an awesome flick. And i watched the Incredibles yesterday again, thats also a great film. I dont know, i just love computer animated movies. 
Dont think i saw any other movies lately and if i did, they weren't that good. Else i would have remembered it
Greetz Daan


----------



## essjayyell (Jun 30, 2005)

Some of my favourites-

Dazed and Confused - Great movie set in somewhere inTexas (I think) in the 70's. The whole story takes place over one afternoon on the last day of the school year, from around 1.00pm through to the next morning. Lots of partying, fun times, excellent soundtrack...

Donnie Darko - Time travel, giant evil looking bunny rabbits.. you should just watch it.

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - "An oddball journalist and his psychopathic lawyer travel to Las Vegas for a series of psychadelic escapades...."

Almost Famous - "A high-school boy is given the chance to write a story for Rolling Stone Magazine about an up-and-coming rock band as he accompanies it on their concert tour"


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 30, 2005)

So we watched a preview yesterday on tv for a new movie that just hit theaters and we so want to watch it.  It's called March of the Penguins.  You can watch a preview here.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 30, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So we watched a preview yesterday on tv for a new movie that just hit theaters and we so want to watch it. It's called March of the Penguins. You can watch a preview here.


 
i tell ya, those NG guys certainly have an eye for imagery.


----------



## Alison (Jun 30, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So we watched a preview yesterday on tv for a new movie that just hit theaters and we so want to watch it.  It's called March of the Penguins.  You can watch a preview here.



I see he forgot to mention that he teared up watching the Daddy penguin walking with his baby penguin. :mrgreen: This movie looks AWESOME! I think the boys will love it, now we just have to find out where it's playing!


----------



## mygrain (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't believe i sat through "The pacifier" last night. Oh the pain I have in my head from it. My GF made me...she likes Lauren Graham from Gilmore girls.

I also recently watched a French Sci-Fi called "Immortal" ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0314063/ ), it was an odd blend of CGI characters and live action. Very unique. I liked it for the most part. Story was kind of weak but the art direction was superior to alot of stuff I've seen lately.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2005)

> but seemed to be flaws in the process


Can you elaborate on that?  
You can't really compare a 40 minute tv show to a full feature documentary.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 30, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate on that?
> You can't really compare a 40 minute tv show to a full feature documentary.




I just thought that the McDonalds situation was a bit far fetched and he didn't set enough limits to see what would really happen.  For instance you would see him coming home with 2 sodas some times, and then he would also order ice cream or desserts or shakes as well...so it seemed he was eating more than they were actually showing.  

A lady recently did this same thing, and she actually lost weight doing it, b/c she limited the # of calories she ate per day to 2000, but there were no limits on his experiment...I would say a vast majority of people don't eat there 3 times a day and order meals with multiple drinks and top it off with dessert...I could be wrong, but it just seemed to be a little misguided IMO.  

It is hard to compare the show to the film, but it seems the show has more controls than the movie did.  The minimum wage one limited where they could live, how much they could make and other things.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2005)

Did you miss the beginning of the movie where he laid out the rules?  

As far as the person that lost weight, it would be impossible to eat 3 meals a day from mcdonalds and stay under 2k calories.  The whole point of the film was to eat nothing BUT mcdonalds for a month.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 30, 2005)

I saw the beginning, but the rules weren't that strict...he didn't have a calorie limit or anything...the rules just seemed pointless.  I know all he was supposed to do was eat just McDonalds, but it seemed that he was eating way to much to intentionally make himself sick. IMO I would say the majority of people just don't eat that much.

The lady that lost the weight ate there 3 times a day, but didn't drink sodas, and got smaller meals than he did, not sure how factual it is, I saw it on CNN the other day and thought it was interesting.  She was probably walking more and stuff too...


----------



## mygrain (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey we all saw that skinny big mac eatin freak in the doc...if anybody is a byproduct of mcd's it's that dude.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2005)

It sounds to me like you had a preconceived idea of what his study should be before you watched the film.  It was a pretty simple concept conceived by the fact that fatties were sueing the fast food companies.  It never seemed to me that he was binging just to prove his point.  People eating mcdonalds don't count their calories.  They eat enough to  satisfy their hunger which is what spurlock did when he ate there.  A controlled study that you're dreaming of just wasn't necessary for this documentary.


----------



## mygrain (Jun 30, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> They eat enough to  satisfy their hunger which is what spurlock did when he ate there.  A controlled study that you're dreaming of just wasn't necessary for this documentary.



I can see where Amanda is coming from though voods. I think he actually went overboard with his eating and not just to simply satisfy his hunger...if he had then he would have eventually avoided always getting the jumbo sizes EVERYTIME that made him sick and stopped before he made himself puke. I honestly think at that point he was dramatizing the event. However he did make his point very clear and I don't think anyone can deny that.


----------



## Corry (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't know how good I am at critiquing movies but, I'll give it a go:

Watched Napolean Dynamite last night (we've watched everything else that looked interesting!)...it was weeeeird, but funny...I think you have to have a weird sense of humor to appreciate it, though.  

Watched "The Aviator" last weekend, and it was really really good.  I highly reccomend it.  

Um...er...uh...I dunno..that's all I feel like critiquing right now!


----------



## KevinR (Jun 30, 2005)

the Aviator- Very good. I don't usually complain about long movies but I looked at my watch a few times though.

Sideways- Loved it. I also like wine and the whole take on that was very funny to me. I also think that this would appeal to guys a little more then women.

Garden State- A must have for me. Great writing, something a little different makes it really good.



> It sounds to me like you had a preconceived idea of what his study should be before you watched the film. It was a pretty simple concept conceived by the fact that fatties were sueing the fast food companies. It never seemed to me that he was binging just to prove his point. People eating mcdonalds don't count their calories.


You make it sound like that everybody that is overweight has little or no self control. It is a narrow way of looking at things. I don't want to start anything, but Amanda is correct that Morgan made sure that he would have something in the film by overdoing it on MacDonalds. I like the concept, it's just that it was a little unrealistic. I am not defending MacDonalds either, I hate the place personally, but you can eat there and watch what you eat at the same time.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2005)

> You make it sound like that everybody that is overweight has little or no self control.


Way to read into things.  I wasn't trying to debate obesity here.  I was trying to get a little discussion going seeing how this is a discussion forum and all... There are many causes to obesity and the life we are living is a huge contributor.  A culture of less phsyical effort and bad diets.  That was the point of the documentary.  



> Amanda is correct that Morgan made sure that he would have something in the film by overdoing it on MacDonalds. I like the concept, it's just that it was a little unrealistic.


It's pretty ridiculous for someone to sue a fast food chain because they have no self control.  Amanda's assesment may be correct and I certainly agree there is a level of dramatization that frylock adds... But the study was meant to be as outlandish as the lawsuits.  Every documentary has an agenda.. Having that as a complaint as to why you don't like a documentary seems unreasonable.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm just saying it seemed that you where jumping on her because she saw something a little different. Discussion is good, I'm not debating that either. But I thought the thread was a personal review and suggestion for movies, not obeisity. And I didn't take it as her not liking Super Size Me. Just a few questions. And for me, I liked it. I also like his show. Again, I wasn't looking to start anything, just thought I would throw my 2 cents in. Sorry if I read to far into something. Things come across a little different in written form.


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 30, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> I'm just saying it seemed that you where jumping on her because she saw something a little different. Discussion is good, I'm not debating that either. But I thought the thread was a personal review and suggestion for movies, not obeisity.  And I didn't take it as her not liking Super Size Me. Just a few questions. And for me, I liked it. I also like his show.


I was trying to challenge the OP to why she might feel that way and get a bit more in depth with the opinion.  Everyone has personal opinions but duscussing why you have the opinion is far more interesting than simply stating them.  I realize I probably come off like an asshole sometimes but I like to challenge opinions.  Sometimes I even take on the opposite of how I really feel to keep things from going stale.  



> Again, I wasn't looking to start anything, just thought I would throw my 2 cents in. Sorry if I read to far into something. Things come across a little different in written form.


Oh your 2 cents is exactly what I'm after  And I was just pontificating that fact with a coworker.  There's no body language or facial expressions when it's written word.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 30, 2005)

> There's no body language or facial expressions when it's written word.


Exactly. But the smilies do help.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2005)

OK, my two cents...

Just watched WOTW (War of the Worlds) and boy, it's great! Very well done, captivating. Dakota Fanning is a little great actress, must see it!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 3, 2005)

*Diary of a Mad Black Woman*  This movie was not what I had expected, but ended up being pretty good.  From the previews you get the idea that it's going to be all about the older lady and be more of a comedy.  However it's actually more of a serious film with comic relief. The story line is pretty decent, and Tyler Perry does a nice job in all three roles.  So if you don't go in expecting a comedy you won't be disappointed


----------



## KevinR (Jul 5, 2005)

I watched Spanglish on Monday. Much better than I expected. A totally different story than I was expecting when it was released. My wife cried and that usually means that she liked it. It is definetly a good rental.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 6, 2005)

Corey, my boyfriend has been hankering at me all week to watch Napoleon Dynamite - he said it was sooo funny... but then again, we have a strange sense of humour so I'll have to rent it this week to see what all the fuss is about.

I also watched *War of The Worlds* and it was ok... the story was a bit mixed up and dodgy but it was scary in parts and just chilling and really made you realise how pathetic humans really are. But the sound was unreal!! Special effects were awesome too... but the sound... ahh. Watch it on an Imax screen if you can - then the tripods are truly terrifying!

If you haven't seen *The Anchorman* yet run out now and get it. It's hilariously stupid and so funny. I hate will ferrel with a vengence but he was hilarious in this movie.

And I'm pretty sure everyone here would've seen The Incredibles and Finding Nemo and all the other Pixar movies... but can I just say how amazing Pixar is! They are just gods over there and I would loooove to work there one day. How kick ass is their hair simulation now!! And just little things. .. Like in the Incredibles - when Mr Incredible goes round to Edna's place and she chucks his old suit in the bin --- just watch how it slides in the bin... it's pure magic!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 6, 2005)

*Madagascar* Another great animated film. Lots of humor for adults and kids as well...just listen closely  Great flick for the whole family!


----------



## mygrain (Jul 6, 2005)

War of the Worlds was weak...great graphics but they spent way too much time with Tim Robbins if you ask me and the story kind of left a stale fart taste in my mouth...maybe that was the popcorn...or maybe i shoulnt have fell asleep in the theater with my mouth open.

I also saw Hide and Seek last night. yup a double dose of that Dakota girl. She's a great actor!! This was extremely predictable.  i would give it a 2.5 on the ole 1 to 5 meter but the extra endings and deleted scenes made it worth the ride. I find that most deleted scenes are just what they are ...deletion worthy but these should not have been removed from the film...they actually fleshed out the characters more and made the story not so flat. The director sucked because he had tensions and climatic times mis-timed and everyone seemed very caffinated when they should have been sad.

I am dying to see Howl's Moving Castle but the closiest place that's showing it is like 6 hours away. poor mygrain.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 6, 2005)

Watched *The Aviator* and enjoyed it but thought it was a bit dragged out - Leo Dicaprio (sp) did a sterling performance as Howard Hughes and Cate Blanchette didn't suit the stiff American accent one bit (must be because she's an Aussie).

Also watched *The Prince and Me*, starring Julia Stiles - Thought it was the most predictable film i've watched to date.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2005)

Rented "The Jacket" today and watched it. WOW! Adrien Brody and Keira Knightley, directed by John Maybury. Reminded me of "Jacob's Ladder", weird yet beautiful to watch...

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   out of  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mygrain (Jul 13, 2005)

I saw "A very long engagement" last night. FREAKIN AWESOME!!! absolutely beautiful as expected. The story was just a wee bit slower than other Jeunet films but equally as amazing. Brilliant cast and breath taking art direction makes this a must see in any film lover's book. His other films if youa re not familiar with his work are amelie, city of the lost children, Delicatessen, and Alien 4(yup this one is the odd one of the bunch but if you've seen it you can really tell he has a certain stye about his work). Happy viewing!!


----------



## spiralout (Jul 13, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> I saw "A very long engagement" last night. FREAKIN AWESOME!!! absolutely beautiful as expected. The story was just a wee bit slower than other Jeunet films but equally as amazing. Brilliant cast and breath taking art direction makes this a must see in any film lover's book. His other films if youa re not familiar with his work are amelie, city of the lost children, Delicatessen, and Alien 4(yup this one is the odd one of the bunch but if you've seen it you can really tell he has a certain stye about his work). Happy viewing!!



I'm a huge Jeunet fan.  I'm gonna have to go out and rent this now...


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 13, 2005)

Last movie I saw was War Of The Worlds.  

I wish I had those 2 hours of my life back.  The story line may have been captivating back in the 50's when it was written, but it sure isnt now.  I wont ruin the ending for anyone thats going to see it but I will say that you will be asking for your money back when you realize how it ends.  

There were a few things that bothered me.  All electronic things stoped working.  No cars, cell phones, nada.  Yet they show some guy video taping the whole thing happening!

I was waiting for the movie to pick up the pace the whole time.  Great effects and sound.  Just a weak story line.

I will back up Anchorman!  What a great movie!  I had to buy it.  I have watched it more times than Ill admit to.  Although I am a huge sucker for dumb funny movies.

(I have Tomy Boy and Dumb & Dumber memorized from start to finish)

Has anyone seen Batman?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 13, 2005)

> I will back up Anchorman! What a great movie! I had to buy it. I have watched it more times than Ill admit to. Although I am a huge sucker for dumb funny movies.


Just saw that movie this weekend.  It was terrific!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just watched another one, _Saint and Soldiers_.What a great war movie, made for under 1 mil. dollars. One of the best war movies, very well done and the characters were exceptionally well developed.

I might just buy this puppy...


----------



## LizM (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I saw Madagascar and thought it was pretty good but I wouldn't recommend it for kids.  Too much bad language.  I also wanna know why Alex didn't just eat the Mufasa for Pete's sake?

Oh, I did find a review of a movie not yet released and it has confirmed many of my worst fears about it.  The film is Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.  Once again, they have deviated from the books but this time I'm afraid it will really KILL the story.  They completely cut out Dobby and several other characters.  And we can't even blame it on the studio this time.  They actually wanted to make two films but the director of Azkaban convinced the new director he could condense things into one film and so the studio said ok.  Anyway, the review is on www.mugglenet.com.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok. So mine isn't a movie, but I absolutely love it. (its a series... but you can get it on DVD)

Kingdom Hospital (by Stephen King) - A very twisted tale of a hospital which stands on the ground of a mill fire which claimed the lives of many children in 1869. One of the victims from the fire, Mary, communicates with patients in the new hospital.

This was a very twisted series, but it has some very funny aspects, such as talking animals (a dog with an accent), a headless patient running through the halls, and doctors who stop whilst operating on the patient and break into song and dance (this patient also sat up and sang, whilst he had blood pouring from his eyes).

 This movie is Stephen King's version of Lars Von Trier's "The Kingdom" (Riget) (1994).


----------



## mygrain (Jul 14, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> This movie is Stephen King's version of Lars Von Trier's "The Kingdom" (Riget) (1994).



von trier's version is ofcourse so much better. you know he started out as a porn director. lol. Obviously much better than that genre of film he moved on to better things. Have you seen his "The Idiots"...a literal freak bus ride. His Dogme 95 stuff is brilliant IMO. Hell he is one of our most daring directors of this generation- out side of cronenberg and amenabar. Never afraid to throw somehting nasty in people's face.

Last night I watched a Russian film called "the return"...is was great!!! two young boys meeting their father for the first time and then go ona fishing trip that turns really ugly. sublimely filmed & very mesmerizing. if you are a fan of good cinema you should try to get your hands on it.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 14, 2005)

I haven't seen Lars Von Trier's version, so I will have to take your word for it


----------



## mygrain (Jul 15, 2005)

MIllion Dollar baby? Anyone? anyone?
***************************************************
SPOILERS!!!! DO NOT READ IF YOU CARE ABOUT THE ENDING!! IF NOT THEN TAKE THIS AS A WARNING FOR FUTURE RENTING!!

****************************************************

This movie blew chunks all over my living room. I dont understand why they had to turn this into some mushy crybaby tale of misery. It started off freakin awesome! everyone was doing a great job including Swank even though her accent was pretty lame. There was plenty of misery already in the film with her family and eastwoods family issue and freeman's history with boxing...why i ask did they have to turn it into some terry schivo film? I mean didn't we get enough of this crap while it was current news? I just wanted a cool boxing flick with everyone some what redemption worthy by the end but it just ended soooooo sappy. I almost got up many times to leave the room but the Samurai champloo rerun was about to come on cartoon network so i kept my rear in place so my girlfirend who hates SC wouldn't take control of the remote. Oscar worthy, I think not- but i always have a tendency to think the oscars are full of crap unless Peter jackson is involved. I give this film two birdies becuase i wasted time and more money on junk. I just wish Eastwood would make one more western before he goes the way of the *fill in blank*(dodo bird, buffalo, matt dowdey, etc...)


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Oh, I did find a review of a movie not yet released and it has confirmed many of my worst fears about it.  The film is Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.  Once again, they have deviated from the books but this time I'm afraid it will really KILL the story.  They completely cut out Dobby and several other characters.  And we can't even blame it on the studio this time.  They actually wanted to make two films but the director of Azkaban convinced the new director he could condense things into one film and so the studio said ok.  Anyway, the review is on www.mugglenet.com.



You can see that it will get harder and harder to adapt each book into a movie.  They will never fully capture the magic of the books but as long as they come close, I'm usually OK with it.  I really liked what the new director did with Azkaban but my fiancé (big HP fan) did not like it much at all...becuase it deviated from the book as much as it did.

I'm trying to remember how much of a part Dobby had in Goblet, not much that I can think of, off the top of my head.  His part in Phoenix is much bigger.

I'm a Huge fan of all things Lord of the Rings.  I have been reading the books about once a year for the last 10 years, and many of The Professor's other works as well.  As good as the movies were, the deviated heavily from the books.  It's hard to swallow that sometimes but I've learned to look at the movies with a different light...as their own works...and not compare them to the books all the time.


----------



## LizM (Jul 16, 2005)

The only reason I liked LOTR is I hadn't read the books.  I don't mind deviations at times but with HP I've been concerned about the loss of plot explainations for a while now.  I always have to explain "why" on a dozen things to my husband (who hasn't read the book) after each movie.  Its just getting to the point that they are good movies - but you have to consider them parrallel to HP because they really aren't even adaptations anymore.  Oh well, life goes on and they keep making money...of course, each HP movie is making less and less (you'd think they'd get the hint by now).


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, less and less is still 10 or 20 times what most movies are making so I don't see them stopping soon.  At least they seem to be good entertaining cinima...so many movies these days are just so horrible.


----------



## mygrain (Jul 16, 2005)

Personally i think the HP stuff is getting better and better. Ive never been a huge fan of C. Columbus as a director...Alfonso Cuarón is a much better director and he carried the story almost exactly how i imagined the story when I was reading it. Newell (directing HP:GOF) is alo a great director...very moody movies. I personally can't wait to see it. BTW I'm pretty sure all of the books have been signed into movie contracts so we will have years and years of HP to come.

Anybody seen Charlie and TCF yet? I like Burton some of the time, actually most of the time..planet of the apes sucked bad though. I will probably see it this weekend at some point.


----------



## LizM (Jul 17, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> BTW I'm pretty sure all of the books have been signed into movie contracts so we will have years and years of HP to come.


 
Yup, they are already in production/planning.  I want the movies, just don't like how they've adapted them.  But that always happens I guess.  If they've cut out the ferret scene I will revolt for sure though!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

*Batman Begins* Loved it! Someone brought me a copy from Thailand, and even though the quality wasn't great, I still thought it was awesome! Lots of action, and great acting IMO. If you loved the other Batman films (I know I did) then you will not be disappointed with this. 


As for Charlie and the Chocolate Factory , I'm with you Mygrain...I'd love to hear if anyone has seen this yet and what they think.  The first one is actually my favorite movie from childhood...used to watch it at least once a week...but the new one looks like a pile of crap from the previews.  I typically enjoy Burton's films as well...and Johnny Depp, but he kind of scares me from the clips I've seen of this one...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

For those interested in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory here's a link to Ebert's review...the comparison between Wonka and MJ is funny and freaky at the same time...not sure if I want to see this at all after reading this:

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050714/REVIEWS/50628001


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2005)

Pink Floyd The Wall--

Go get it, and watch it multiple times. Thats pretty much my review. I downloaded this one, and it was absolutely gorgeous from start to finish.

oh and guys, get "The Girls Next Door", youll know why


----------



## scoob (Jul 19, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Pink Floyd The Wall


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory twice last weekend.  What a great movie.  I just read roger eberts review.  What a dull, no-imagination, dim wit. I never once thought of michael jackson when I saw him.  If you tried real hard, I could see how you might come up with it.  But heres where minor creativity comes in.  The guy lives in his factory and never leaves!!!  Hows the guy supposed to get sun!?  Hence the pale skin.  This would also explain the lack of people skills.  But that also is what makes him funny in the movie.  He tries so hard to like the people, he just doesnt know how.  

I thought this remake was much better than the original.  The original was creepy to me.  Willy Wonka was an arogent jerk with no sense of humor.  Once you thought he was being nice he turned and bit the kid in the hand.  Depp did a great job of being a likeable character but also kind of not really caring what happened to the kids that deserved what they got.

Pay to see this movie in the theater, you wont regret it.  I had almost quit going to see movies in the theater because every time I went I wasnt happy with what I paid for.  I actualy saw this movie twice in the theater opening weekend.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 19, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> For those interested in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory here's a link to Ebert's review...the comparison between Wonka and MJ is funny and freaky at the same time...not sure if I want to see this at all after reading this:
> 
> http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050714/REVIEWS/50628001




Except that Wonka doesn't like children.

I saw the movie.  While I still enjoy the original more, this one was actually really well done.  Gotta love the dark burton feel to the film, but the original had a certain mystery that the new one lacked.  There was far more backstory and an epilogue in this version.  I was really looking forward to Depp reciting "Is it raining, is it snowing, is a hurricane a blowin'..." but it never happened.  

The movie was very enjoyable though.  I was actually :lmao: a few times which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 19, 2005)

> I thought this remake was much better than the original. The original was creepy to me. Willy Wonka was an arogent jerk with no sense of humor. Once you thought he was being nice he turned and bit the kid in the hand. Depp did a great job of being a likeable character but also kind of not really caring what happened to the kids that deserved what they got.


Have you read the book?  Along with being a clean freak, Wonk is arrogant.  I like Depp and all, but Wilder nailed that roll.  Depp used far more liberty in his version.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 19, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I thought this remake was much better than the original.  The original was creepy to me.  Willy Wonka was an arogent jerk with no sense of humor.  Once you thought he was being nice he turned and bit the kid in the hand.  Depp did a great job of being a likeable character but also kind of not really caring what happened to the kids that deserved what they got.



I think that's sort of what I enjoyed about the first...Gene Wilder was and always will be Willy Wonka in my mind. Which is why I'm almost hesistant about seeing Depp in this role. In the first Wonka comes around at the end...he did it all to figure out who to give the factory to.  

I'm with Chad on the "Is it raining" bit  That part of the movie is always what people hate, but I find it to be hilarious...it's a shame that it's been left out. 


Just curious...what did you all think of the Oompa Loompa's?  I thought that they were the coolest things when I was little, and to me that sort of made the movie...Ebert gives them a good review...but what did you guys think?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 19, 2005)

> Just curious...what did you all think of the Oompa Loompa's? I thought that they were the coolest things when I was little, and to me that sort of made the movie...Ebert gives them a good review...but what did you guys think?


I loved the oompa loompas!  They even had a backstory in this film!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, Oompas were awesome.  The song and dance bits were the best.  

Depp did a pretty good job of showing he doesnt like kids/people.  There are a couple times he just blatently ignores them or just turns away from something they say and says "I dont care".  hes just not as extreme as what Gene was in the first one.  

I thought the movie was going to be creepy from the reviews also.  Depp just looked...sick.  You kinda get used to it and actualy like how he looks.  Im just a huge Depp fan though.  Hes the man.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 19, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> -00oh and guys, get "The Girls Next Door", youll know why



one of the few dvd i have, get uncut version


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> one of the few dvd i have, get uncut version




GOT IT. unbelievable.


----------



## kelox (Jul 22, 2005)

I recently bought a movie online called Dirty Pretty Things. It was a pretty good movie, but it took an effort to like it in my opinion. There is no one thing you can say is bad about it. I guess it's something with me and foreign films.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 23, 2005)

Ahh foreign films, one of my favs is Life is Beautiful!!! If you haven't seen it go rent it now! It's amazing!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 23, 2005)

did you already mention wedding crashers amanda???

if you didnt...GO SEE IT. its frigging hillarious!!!!!


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 23, 2005)

"I feel the need...The Need for Speed!"

If you can guess the line, I watched it last nite. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> did you already mention wedding crashers amanda???
> 
> if you didnt...GO SEE IT. its frigging hillarious!!!!!



Nope haven't seen it yet, but it did look hilarious!!! I can't wait to see it now


----------



## mygrain (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw the "Island" last night.  :thumbup: Not bad...not bad at all...it was less on the science and more on the fiction but it was still a fun ride. mcgregor was great as usual as well as Sean Bean, but johansson was a bit goofy  throughout the whole thing. The car chase scene is absolutely mindboggling...think the car wreck scene from final destination 2 with a heeping dose of the car chase scene from matrix2...ohhhh yeeaaahhh!! Michael Bay is one of the great in the action genre but that's pretty much about it. Oh i hope he doesnt screw up the new Transformers movie.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 24, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> *Diary of a Mad Black Woman* This movie was not what I had expected, but ended up being pretty good. From the previews you get the idea that it's going to be all about the older lady and be more of a comedy. However it's actually more of a serious film with comic relief. The story line is pretty decent, and Tyler Perry does a nice job in all three roles. So if you don't go in expecting a comedy you won't be disappointed



I agree, I liked this movie alot. I found the the growth of the main character to be interesting and well done. Well worth renting.

*GARDEN STATE* - I watched this primarily because I'm a Natalie Portmann fan but found I really liked it. The soundtrack is amazing as well.

*CHARLIE & THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY* - Johnny Depp was brilliant, the facial expressions cracked me up. Charlie was so visually perfect for the role it looks like the Genetically engineered him. All in all I like this film and can just imagine the reaction of someone taking drugs before seeing it.

*FANTASTIC FOUR* - Getting beyond the drool factor of Jessica Alba, this movie while interesting to watch seemed a bit too much like a 2 hour preview of further films. Most of the film being devoted to the development of the Fantastic 4 with a rather weak battle with "Dr. Doom" at the end. The guy playing torch was too funny, Michael Chiklis was perfect for the role of the Thing and you got to give the man props, that costume could not be easy. I didn't like the guy playing Reed Richards, just didn't see right. The guy playing Dr. Doom was great. And finally, Jessica Alba.... <drooooollll>, she looked great as usual, which is the only thing that saves her since her acting ability is on par with Kermit the Frog and thats probably insulting Kermit. All together though the movie was fun and enjoyable to watch.

*CONSTANTINE* - I was quite surprised by this movie. The story was interesting and while the ploy developed into a prophecy style ending the execution was sufficiently interesting to keep my attention. Keanu was his usual moody dark self but in this character it works and he while Keanu is limited in range he does do this style well. I would definately recommend putting this on your netflix.


----------



## KevinR (Jul 25, 2005)

I just watched _the Life Aquatic_ . I am still trying to decide if I liked it. The acting seemed really stiff at the beginning and loosened up toward the end. It did make me laugh in parts. And the little animations in it made me smile.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jul 25, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Nope haven't seen it yet, but it did look hilarious!!! I can't wait to see it now



Saw Wedding Crashers yesterday.  My stomach muscles hurt from laughing.  Seriously.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 25, 2005)

Was just watching the news and supposedly, in the film the guys wear purple hearts, and the FBI is pretty ticked about it.  You can even go on the movie site and print out your own...


----------



## mygrain (Jul 25, 2005)

"Tokyo Godfathers" RULES!!! What an awesome movie. You don't have to be a fan of animation to love this film. It is a beautiful story and masterfully directed. I was totally captivated through this entire film. And if you are a fan in animation then drop whatever the hell you are doing and go find this movie. it's brilliant!


----------



## surfingfireman (Jul 27, 2005)

Xmetal, I see no one is taking your challenge...  That would be TOP GUN.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 27, 2005)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Xmetal, I see no one is taking your challenge...  That would be TOP GUN.



We have a winner...Surfingfireman is on "the board for the alternates in the Ladies room". 


Just recently watched *We Were Soldiers*... Loved it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 27, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Just recently watched *We Were Soldiers*... Loved it.



I friggin love that movie.  So good.

Have you checked out *The Last Castle*?  That is another one that I could watch over and over again.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 27, 2005)

Aubrey: I've been meaning to hire a copy and watch it for ages!! (burn a copy if I like it too :twisted: ) Have you seen Black Hawk Down? Tis another good war flick I highly recommend! 

I will admit that it We Were Soldiers was a really graphic film, especially the part where the young American/Asian guy gets roasted by Napalm - I nearly vomited when the photographer went to grab his legs and pulled his skin off. :shock:
All in all though I really enjoyed it.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 27, 2005)

*Mr and Mrs Smith* Watched it last night and loved it.  The storyline is well done, the fight scenes are pretty awesome, and the use is subtle humor is great. The pairing of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie was suprisingly good as well...usually I don't like her too much, but she was terrific in this one, and well Brad could never be bad


----------



## KevinR (Aug 10, 2005)

Since this thread has dropped away, I'll move it up.

I watched _The Motorcycle Diaries _ Tuesday. A very good movie. But really impressed me was the cinamatography. It was truely amazing. Virtually every shot could have stood on it's own as a still shot. I highly recommend this one.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 10, 2005)

On DVD:

Saw Hitch finally, great movie.

Saw Hostage w/ Bruce Willis.  Meh.  It was ok.

On Screen:

Saw March of the Penguins with my daughter.  It was really good, but could have waited to see it on Discovery.  My daughter LOVED it.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 10, 2005)

I finally saw Howl's Moving Castle. What a ride it was...amazing anime.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 10, 2005)

Went to _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory _last night. It was alright. I got a little bored with it. I personally liked the first rendition better. But I did grow up watching it all the time. But remembering that Charlie and the Chocolate Factory wasnt a remake of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, but rather another directors view of the book. I thought a lot of things in CanCF were a little to over the top for me. But nonetheless it was a very pretty film. Wasnt really fond of the grandpa and I missed the Orange umpa lumpas and the Umpa Lumpa song 


And I saw Wedding Crashers when it first came out, with my mom. :meh:  She thought it was going to be a nice romantic comedy...


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Saw Wedding Crashers yesterday.  My stomach muscles hurt from laughing.  Seriously.



My stomach muscles hurt too! That movie was hilarious! :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

Watched Million Dollar Baby last night, had high hopes from all the attention it recieved, but was a bit disappointed. It seemed kind of predictable (and I hadn't heard what happens in it either) and it was also really slow. It took a while to get into, and then it seemed to drag along.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Watched Million Dollar Baby last night, had high hopes from all the attention it recieved, but was a bit disappointed. It seemed kind of predictable (and I hadn't heard what happens in it either) and it was also really slow. It took a while to get into, and then it seemed to drag along.


 yup it did kind of fall into the sterotypical Oscar nod catagory. I found it boring and stupid from midway til the end. I love Eastwood and my fello Mississippian Freeman but what's her anme was dissapointing with that lame as accent.

watch kung fu hustle it's a much better film. Stephen chow is a guru!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

I know what you're saying about the accent...she was suppposedly from Southwest Missouri...but I know we don't talk like that  I'll let Freeman slide on this one, b/c Shawshank was enough for me to like him forever!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I know what you're saying about the accent...she was suppposedly from Southwest Missouri...but I know we don't talk like that  I'll let Freeman slide on this one, b/c Shawshank was enough for me to like him forever!



yeah what was this "bawwss" crap she keep speelin. as for Freeman I've lovedhis acting since his early days on "the electric company" from PBS.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 29, 2005)

We watched *Man on Fire* last night and, aside from the camera making us both feel queesy, I really liked the movie.  It's one of the few I've seen in a while that gets you tense when the action picks up.  Would definately watch again.


----------



## photong (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw Kungfu Hussle the other day. It's really funny. It's best with the English voice overs.


----------



## Alison (Aug 29, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> We watched *Man on Fire* last night and, aside from the camera making us both feel queesy, I really liked the movie.  It's one of the few I've seen in a while that gets you tense when the action picks up.  Would definately watch again.



It says a a lot that I didn't fall asleep during it and it was later at night when we watched it :mrgreen:  

I really did like it a lot. The action was well done, the characters interesting and it was fairly fast paced.


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait till Charlie and the Chocolate Factory comes out (sep 1) here but I'm scared about seeing it.  I love the original movie sooooo much....I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## LizM (Aug 29, 2005)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was actually really good - and I was VERY suspicous of Burton before I saw it.  Depp actually did really good with it.  Some things I liked better about Wilder's character but I really liked this new version!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw the Brothers Grimm over the weekend. Good stuff. Pretty mainstream for GIlliam but still pretty cool. I was afraid it was going to be more like Van Helsing since the Wienstien brothers were forcing Gilliams to make certain cuts to the film. It's not Fear and Loathing or Baron Munchausen but it's still a fun film.


----------



## santino (Aug 30, 2005)

saw "Don't come knockin'" pretty cool movie, a must (never seen a cowboy like that before )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 21, 2005)

Haven't done this in a while but here's a few, just my opinion here...

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory: Not as bad as I thought it would be...and there were a few quotable parts, but I still say nothing beats the original...Gene Wilder is the best Wonka and the Oompa Loompas can't be beat.

Bewitched: Wouldnt' wanted to have spent the money for a movie ticket on it, but there was a few funny parts...different role for Will Ferrell...kind of hoped for a bit more stupidity...probably wouldn't watch it again, but if you're bored it'll do

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants: I hated it...the stories drove me crazy and it was obnoxious...I couldn't wait for it to end...the only good that came of this film was a few funny Jimmy Kimmel jokes


----------



## Verbal (Nov 21, 2005)

I LOVED Charlie and the Chocolate Factory... I thought Depp beat the crap out of Gene-boy.  
Anyway, 28 Days Later... not a recent movie really, but it's my favorite "Zombie"ish movie.  The style of the movie is unique and just awesome.  Acting is good, plot is great.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 21, 2005)

For a second there I thought you were talking about that crappy Sandra Bullock movie 28 days


----------



## Verbal (Nov 21, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> For a second there I thought you were talking about that crappy Sandra Bullock movie 28 days



Ewno!


----------

